# New photos, old pens



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Took photos of all my pens with my new photo tent.  Let me know what you think of the photos, not necessarily the pens, lol.  I have posted all these pens allready but I wanted to see if the photo tent made a big difference.  I think it does.





















Thanks


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2008)

They're all out of focus.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well that sucks.  I don't have manual focus with this camera.  I'm using the macro button with a tripod and fill flash.  Guess I'll have to buy a new camera with manual focus.  Thanks for the comment.  (BTW a little blunt today aren't we, lol)


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2008)

You asked for comments on the photos so that's what I did.

You probably have the camera either too far away or too close.  Check the manual and see what the closest distance is for the camera and make sure you're not too close.  Try to be no more than 6-10" beyond that point.  Also make sure that the autofocus brackets are centered on the pen.  Also make sure the manual doesn't say anything about the macro not working if you're zoomed all the way out or even part way.  I have a couple of zoom macro lenses and the macro only works at the widest setting, can't even engage it at the long end.


----------



## jtate (Mar 7, 2008)

Automatic focus will work for photos this close.  You probably just need to read your manual.  If you've lost it, you can probably look it up on the website of yourcamera's manufacturer.  You don't need to buy a camera with manual focus.


----------



## aurrida (Mar 7, 2008)

agree auto focus should work fine. its possible that if your taking the shot by pressing the 'shutter' button you could be shaking the camera. using a tripod will make no difference. try using the timer facility so you are not touching the camera when it fires.

i do not think the background is working here

i would personally use a different light source to a flash, lamps are more controllable and you can see the effects they have as you move them around. sort the lighting before considering a new camera.

good luck and i hope i have not been too discouraging.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 7, 2008)

I like your new photo tent Rob !! I have one just like it !! HA [8D][)]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Perhaps I should have said more in my original post.  With the photo tent I am also using two lamps, one on each side.  The only reason that I am using a fill flash is that when I didn't the color came out all weird on each pen.  As too the background I only have available blue or gray unless I put something over the backdrop.  The only thing that makes sense is the suggestion to use a timer to take the pics.  I do appreciate all comments I receive from everyone but a little more info would have been helpful rather then one line is all I was saying.  My camera is one of the first digitals and therefore does not take decent pics but it is better then what I was taking before.  I have read the manual so I am going to try the timer thing and see if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok does this one look better.  I followed everyones suggestions as best as possible.  I changed to the gray background with no flash, just the lamps.  I also set a timer and backed away.  So fire away with the comments please.





Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it possible that I lose a little when I shrink the photo to put on this site?  It looked a lot better at full image.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2008)

That's significantly better than the first ones.  The color looks good and it looks like it's in focus.  In answer to your question, yes, you do lose quite a bit.  I use a 6 megapixel camera and on the fine jpeg setting I get files that are 1.1Mb.  The biggest thing you can post is 100Kb, so the loss is about 90%.  How much that changes the image depends a lot on what software you use for post processing.  The better the software the less you lose in image quality.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you have it. 

Compression will always have some loss in quality. But the trick is balance compression with quality. Your large image is a bit large for dial up, but not too bad.


----------



## aurrida (Mar 8, 2008)

i think thats better. the lights even.   

there are the exceptional times when you reach the limitations of a camera and software package and they just do not do what you want them too. i think this may be a case, as you have said the camera is one of the first. a new one does not have to expensive, i use a not too old nikon coolpix, it does me fine and produces good enough pictures. 

happy snapping just dont touch the camera


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 8, 2008)

the last picture is by far better, the first set IMHO were too dark and the light wasn't even, and thats not good especially when using a light tent.
keep practising with it, you will get it right and the pens will look stunning, How about placing a bit of rock/stone in there too, or a piece of contrasting timber for the pen to lean against.


----------

